# What are the requirements for investors?



## tobefar77 (May 12, 2013)

Hello. What are the requirements if I want to build a business in Greece from scratch? How much capital should I bring to Greece? Is the business should hire minimum "x" number of employee? Thanks in advance.


----------



## true lies (Dec 23, 2012)

tobefar77
There are no set rules for this, if you can prove 100k euros and employ more than 2 workers you will satisfy. During this economic situation, flexibility by officials is expected.


----------



## tobefar77 (May 12, 2013)

I was expecting a similar requirement. 100k eur - 200k usd looks like the minimum capital requirement for most of the countries for an investor visa. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## true lies (Dec 23, 2012)

What kind of business are you planing?


----------



## tobefar77 (May 12, 2013)

true lies said:


> What kind of business are you planing?


It would be an online, IT business since it's a highly international business and I know it well. I don't have enough capital at the moment. I will try to gather the required capital. I will ask for help from my relatives here and I will sell my house. For now, I am searching and trying to learn what is needed. Greece is the geographically and culturally nearest country to me. I want to live there or in a similar developed, democratic country permanently. However I only speak English, don't speak Greek and it may be big barrier for me.


----------



## true lies (Dec 23, 2012)

tobefar
As in any other country, make sure your business has a reasonable chance of success, Greece is a very sophisticated country, chances are whatever you are planning to do there is been done, as I am Greek from Canada I can state our method of doing business in N. America is quite different than in Greece, the country has enormous potential and is centrally located and a magnet for the rest of the world.


----------



## true lies (Dec 23, 2012)

tobefar77
Why do you want to leave the US? The land of liberty, opportunity, wealth, where dreams come true and the Mexicans kill themselves to get there.


----------



## tobefar77 (May 12, 2013)

I don't know which business you are doing in Greece. But IT is a highly international business and can be established and managed almost eveywhere in the World. 
The problem for me is the minimum capital and employement requirements. Even if I fulfill the official minimum capital requirement, I am not sure if the business can pay the salaries of 3 or more employees with a low working capital. For example, if 3 employees cost €200k a year, it's not easy to pay €200k a year with a €100k working capital. I am sure about the success of the business I want to do. But at the same time I am realistic and rational. If I have to hire 3 or more employees I will need more than €100k even if the officials require €100k or less.


----------



## tobefar77 (May 12, 2013)

true lies said:


> tobefar77
> Why do you want to leave the US? The land of liberty, opportunity, wealth, where dreams come true and the Mexicans kill themselves to get there.


I am not in the US. Sorry if I generated a confusion. If you go to http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editprofile you will see this 
"Expat To Country"
"Please select the country you have either moved to or *want to* relocate to. This will be presented on the site when you make posts."

I selected the US as the country that I want to relocate to. I am not in the US. Maybe I should remove it from my profile. Sorry.


----------



## tobefar77 (May 12, 2013)

I couldn't remove it.
"A required field called Expat To Country is missing or has an invalid value."

I can only replace it with another country.


----------



## true lies (Dec 23, 2012)

tobefar77
Hmm, that kind of changes things a little, if you would like to move to Greece from Turkey your task may be a more difficult, and has nothing to do with past animosity, the two most watched soaps on TV are produced in Turkey, and in the north many speak the language, there are other factors involved: coming from the US credibility and success would be more certain than someone coming from Turkey. Off course I may be wrong, Is IT to mean international telecommunications, if it is this would not be business title to present to the authorities, it's a generic term. You will need to be much more specific, again officials will examine you business proposal and it needs to have merit.


----------



## true lies (Dec 23, 2012)

tobefar77
If I may:If you would like to relocate to the US why are you discussing business opportunities in Greece, and if you are from Turkey presently your country has one of the most dynamic economies in all of Europe, I doubt that Greece will be any better for you.


----------



## true lies (Dec 23, 2012)

tobefar 77
One more thing have you served in the Turkish Military? If not you will not be able to procure an exit visa nor transfer monies out of the country.


----------



## tobefar77 (May 12, 2013)

true lies said:


> tobefar77
> Hmm, that kind of changes things a little, if you would like to move to Greece from Turkey your task may be a more difficult, and has nothing to do with past animosity, the two most watched soaps on TV are produced in Turkey, and in the north many speak the language, there are other factors involved: coming from the US credibility and success would be more certain than someone coming from Turkey. Off course I may be wrong, Is IT to mean international telecommunications, if it is this would not be business title to present to the authorities, it's a generic term. You will need to be much more specific, again officials will examine you business proposal and it needs to have merit.


As I said before I am not in the US. Of course US credibility will come with you when you go to anywhere. I agree with you on that. But unfortunately it's not a case for me. I will come from Turkey to another country that may be Greece or somewhere else. 
I know about past animosity that was teached by the governments in the past.
IT means Information Technology. IT is a broad concept. I referred it to internet based businesses. My university education and experience are different, mostly in finance and international trade. Finance and trade are no longer much profitable after the several global financial crisis in the last decade. I have seen this negative trend towards to financial sector about 10 years ago and I started to shift my carrer to internet based things from finance.




> tobefar77
> If I may:If you would like to relocate to the US why are you discussing business opportunities in Greece, and if you are from Turkey presently your country has one of the most dynamic economies in all of Europe, I doubt that Greece will be any better for you.


It's not easy to move to the US. If it was easy, I wouldn't search for other potential easier countries to live. However I am realizing that moving to Greece is not much easier than moving to the US. I have learned much from this forum. As far as I learn from this forum, $200k is enough for an US investor visa. Also US is the most suitable country for making business since the US has the biggest market and business friendly laws, regulations, etc.

The economy is dynamic in Turkey. But it doesn't mean that economy in Turkey is better than Greece. Also economy is not everything if you want to be an expat. Greece is a developed country and it's enough for me. IT business is global not directly related to local, national economies. I won't be affected from the bad or good economy in a particular country.



> tobefar 77
> One more thing have you served in the Turkish Military? If not you will not be able to procure an exit visa nor transfer monies out of the country.


Yes I completed it.


----------



## true lies (Dec 23, 2012)

tobefar77
My best wishes are for you, now I understand, you are discontent in your own country, the reason you want to be an expat: you are not moving for warm climate, sun shine, adventure or OPA, forget Greece you will have a hard time there conducting business, Information technology is still a generic term, you, Google, Microsoft and many million others are trying to monetize the internet, very difficult, the very vehicle you wish to use in this case is working against you as many others are attempting the same thing, until you are ready to retire, to immigrate to another country you need to develop or posses unique skills. Greece has between 2.5 to 3 million illegal immigrants the US many millions, and as Warren Buffet said some of us are winners in the ovary lottery, please make the best of what you have, enjoy your country, your family and friends and with out a doubt you are better of there than anywhere else.


----------



## true lies (Dec 23, 2012)

tobefar77
I would be the last person on this planet to dampen you dreams and enthusiasm I am only making comments based on first hand observations, if you have the desire and the PASSION nothing should or will stand in your way. To dream, hope, and plan is what defines you.


----------



## true lies (Dec 23, 2012)

tobefar77
This is the latest info for your query : you will need 300,000 euros employ 10 people of whom 30% must be Greek, A solid business plan, good for 5 years. I would not advice you to do this.


----------



## true lies (Dec 23, 2012)

tobefar77
I am wondering weather this info has helped you, you have not responded, I did go to some length to find the most relevant info for you and I am sure many others would be anticipating your response and input.


----------



## tobefar77 (May 12, 2013)

true lies said:


> tobefar77
> I am wondering weather this info has helped you, you have not responded, I did go to some length to find the most relevant info for you and I am sure many others would be anticipating your response and input.



I have just noticed your new posts above while checking my old posts. That's why I haven't responded. Please accept my apologies for this late response. I follow this forum via emails. I receive email notifications for the updates on the discussions I participated. But I haven't received any email for your new entries here. Maybe I missed some emails.

Yes I don't want to live in Turkey and am looking to migrate permanently. 300,000 euro is a very big amount for me. Preparing a solid business plan for the next 5 years is only possible for million $ big businesses. Hiring 10 employees is also possible for big businesses. Those criteria are beyond my limits. I am not a rich person. However I am confident with the business I do and I think I can do better elsewhere. I don't like sunshine very much. I am fed up with everything here including the very hot summers. I realized that I would be happier in a cooler country with lower requirements to migrate. I am not a citizen of a developed country. I realized that it's very hard for me to migrate to a developed country. Currently I am considering to visit Brazil and similar developing countries to see if I can migrate permanently to one of those countries. Yes I learnt, unfortunately it's too hot in Brazil too even hotter than here in Turkey. I am not so lucky at all.

Thank you very much for your helpful info and comments.


----------

